# seaclear wheres mapcal?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Downloaded Seaclear II. Got Seaclear icon on desktop.
Downloaded NOAA chart 18421 which came zipped in BSB_ROOT folder which has a 18421 folder which has 5 things in it, BSB File, PTC and KAP. I assume Seaclear or Mapcal is what unzipps it but Im not sure of anything.
Cant find anything called Mapcal under the Seaclear icon which is what previous posters said is what I need to find/ open chart. 
Did I miss something in the download or is the big world map= Mapcal. Got Seaclear Help Manual icon too but cant find Mapcal there either. 
Im lost and need some baby steps.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Found Mapcal. It is a seperate app and wasnt obvious. Now to figure out how to get chart into program. I wont ask for more help till I spend at least 8 more hours trying. Sorry for the post screaming help.


----------



## bluwateronly (Jul 8, 2008)

Download Seaclea11 (free) Download goverment charts(free). Install seaclear. copy charts you need to a folder on your hard drive. Put all charts in a folder, go into each folder you need (index included in download of charts) and put into one folder usally in the c drive windows program files seaclea11 charts but you can put it anywhere on your hd. Restart, open Mapcal (included in SeaClear11 download) Go to Tools, Set Directory and point to the folder we created with all the charts in. Next while still in Mapcal go to tools scan for new charts and it should find all your charts. Close Mapcal and open Seaclear11 you might need to pick the right comm port for your gps. Simple, open up device manager with the gps hooked up find the device and go to propertiers and see which comm port it is using. In Seaclear11 go to tools properties and select comm ports and assign it the correct port. Restart Seaclear11 and you should see the gps data displayed, it might take a few min so relax, smoke,drink and or both. If all is well, read the manual because all that I am posting is in there.


----------



## Cobra160 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Having trouble with maps*

I downloaded SeaClear and MapCal. I also downloaded some maps of the Great Lakes from the noaa site. the file was a zip file that I unziped into a folder I put the file into Charts in SeaClear. One of the files was us3m179m.000 the biggest file. The others were just notepad files.

MapCal will not find this file and the file extension is not supported by any other program. Am I down loading the wrong file? I am downloading raster charts.

Dan


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

The chart files should end with the KAP suffix. I put both the BSB and KAP files in the chart directory.


----------



## Cobra160 (Sep 13, 2009)

I finally figured it out. If you download from the graphic link it does not download the correct files. The extension is .000, .003 and such.

I went back (I have been doing this all day trying to figure it out) and used the text link then from a chart I guessed on what ones I wanted. This time they had the BSB/KAP file extension. There must be a preference somewhere in the graphic link to set so you get the right type of file. I just cannot find it. I suppose I could go to the graphic link and find the chart # then go back and use the text link to download the file.

Dan


----------

